# Moving to Toronto from Ireland



## jascas (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Im moving out to Toronto in the middle October and it would great to meet up with someother Irish people while im there. I have a job setup already but I need to sort out accomadation too if anyone has a room spare or knows someone who does.

Im in my late 20's, and im very easy going. Hope to meet others to become friends and socialise with in the evenings and at the weekends. If you need more info or anything then send me an email and we could get on facebook etc... 

Cheers
James


----------



## Michael010 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi James

Saw your post and thought id send a quick message. Im Irish too, mid-20's and like yourself came over to a job over here. I'm here a few months now, but still only settling in having had visitors over etc. I'm working in the suburbs so havn't really had much of an opportunity to get with the other irish etc.

Anyway, let me know if i can help you with anything and welcome to Toronto!


----------



## GunsGuns69 (Sep 13, 2011)

hi there 

i have moved over from ireland my self in the last few days could do with a bvit of help finding work


----------



## Snowflake082002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'll be moving over myself in the next 3-4 weeks, I am in my early 20's and moving over by myself. Any suggestions on what areas are good to live? I want somewhere safe enough as I'll be by myself. Thanks a mill


----------



## twinkle33 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi guys - hope all is going well for you and you have settled in ok. Myself and dh are considering moving over there soon and would appreciate any advice you might have. Im really keen to know about the cost of living. How does it compare to home etc. We have two little kids so we would need to rent a house with 3 beds in a nice area, what are rents like. Ideally we would like to move to Toronto but Montreal and Quebec also on the list - I am fluent French speaker so would love that and have been there before. DH has been in touch with a couple of agencies and should have no bother getting a job and a work permit. 
Anyway any advice or website you could direct me to would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi All, We are looking at canada at the moment too. not so sure whether to go for Aus of Canada. they are both so much better than here!! My Fiance is more keen on Canada but its difficult to decide. we have been in touch with an agent and they are going to let us know in the next few days if a visa is even possible for Canada. Where is the best place to go for non french speakers? Cost of living is also an issue and how do you keep from freezing in winter? How do those that are there like it?

Any information greatly appreciated!

Vikky & Matt


----------

